# Timing Covers and Timing Pointers



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

what year engines had the timing pointer cast onto the timing covers? I have a 75' 400 with the original harmonic balancer with possibly the wrong timing cover. since i have no pointer. thoughts???? 

I also have a 69' 350 with a smaller balancer and a bolt on pointer????? the 350 balancer will fit the 400 as will the pointer with it. BUT im hesitant to keep it on there since it is from a 350 and all....
so i guess what im asking is this, is there a chance I have the wrong timing cover an my engine?


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Another member asked about this a few months back it seems there were some years that had a bolt on timing tab. I'll see if I can find the thread. He bought an aftermarket tab that didn't really fit.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

My '73's pointer is cast in the cover...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> My '73's pointer is cast in the cover...


Do you remember that thread where the guy posted pics of the cover without timing marks ? He eventually had the engine shop install a tab from a later engine. I can't find it in my subscriptions...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Do you remember that thread where the guy posted pics of the cover without timing marks ? He eventually had the engine shop install a tab from a later engine. I can't find it in my subscriptions...


I think it was this thread... I remember replying to it myself with a pic of my marks...

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/timing-chain-cover-question-23106/


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> I think it was this thread... I remember replying to it myself with a pic of my marks...
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/timing-chain-cover-question-23106/


That would be the one....:cheers


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks guys. yeah I want to the dealership and they sold me what looks like a chevy pointer that was no where near close. thanks for the help. I know the block is dated 75 but who knows what everything else is? im pretty sure i have a mix match of stuff on the front.


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

is there or is there not a year when pontiac changed the water pump so that the pully is actualy further forward than the other years? the only reason i ask is beacuse I had to do quite a bit of shiming to get all my pullys to line up.


----------

